# Rare Tarantulas



## starnaito (Mar 14, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, what species are currently considered "rare" in the hobby, and/or highly coveted by keepers? 

As an example, I noticed a recent spike in G. pulchra availability. When I bought mine, they were extremely hard to find, and now it seems like they're popping up for sale everywhere. I've only been at this for less than two years, so I'm wondering if long-time keepers can speak to how common it is for availability of species to fluctuate like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Mar 14, 2018)

T.seladonia
P.solaris
P.victori 

All pretty rare spiders. Especially the first two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flexzone (Mar 14, 2018)

G. porteri, G. rosea and L. parahybana

Reactions: Funny 15 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 14, 2018)

My personal opinion of expensive T.'s
T. seladonia 
T. psychedelicus
X. immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2018)

T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## dord (Mar 14, 2018)

A. bicoloratum

There are also a ton of beautiful species that aren't established in the hobby like Selenocosminae sp. "Biru"... In our dreams

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tia B (Mar 14, 2018)

dord said:


> A. bicoloratum





Behold!

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2018)

I believe the rarest of all tarantulas is the Pelinobius muticus surfacius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 14, 2018)

B. schroederi 
T. seladonia 
P. solaris 
C. Sp. electric blue

No particular order.


----------



## boina (Mar 14, 2018)

Aphonopelma moderatum

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ryan w (Mar 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I believe the rarest of all tarantulas is the Pelinobius muticus surfacius.


Many keepers claim to have these, most are liars that have a pot of dirt. Myself included! Idiothele mira surfacius are also pretty rare, one day I might really obtain such species, for now I'll just have to make do with two pots of soil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Sad 2


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 14, 2018)

Tia B said:


> View attachment 269399
> 
> Behold!


Bragger!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 14, 2018)

boina said:


> Aphonopelma moderatum


I rated your post "optimistic" because I'm hoping the brown speck with eight legs that currently resides in a vial on my desk will grow into one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2018)

ryan w said:


> Many keepers claim to have these, most are liars that have a pot of dirt. Myself included! Idiothele mira surfacius are also pretty rare, one day I might really obtain such species, for now I'll just have to make do with two pots of soil.


I have a Idiothele mira surfacius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ryan w (Mar 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I have a Idiothele mira surfacius.


I'm jealous, most I get to see is a closing trapdoor. I think I saw a blue flash one day but could have been my eyes playing tricks after hours of staring at dirt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


>


With this video, it appears as though the spider has dropped its prized collection of Skittles and is frantically looking for them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 14, 2018)

Jaimes tarantulas has the I. Mira in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2018)

ryan w said:


> I'm jealous, most I get to see is a closing trapdoor. I think I saw a blue flash one day but could have been my eyes playing tricks after hours of staring at dirt!


My lass seems to be rather particular about how she grabs her prey. Monday's feeding shows it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Mar 14, 2018)

cold blood said:


> T. cyaneolum


These are so high on my wish list. 
I really hope we get some in the US soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 14, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> B. schroederi
> T. seladonia
> P. solaris
> C. Sp. electric blue
> ...


C.sp electric blue still rare over there? They're being bred like rabbits here. Sling prices dropped from 150€ to 45€ in a few months time. Apparently they aren't hard to breed at all.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I have a Idiothele mira surfacius.


The only way I could get mine to emerge was to introduce a MM












mira pairing 2



__ cold blood
__ Jan 27, 2018
__ 4
__
idiothele
idiothele mira
mating
mira




						paydirt
					






CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> These are so high on my wish list.
> I really hope we get some in the US soon.


They are here, just expensive and typically snapped up quick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2018)

cold blood said:


> The only way I could get mine to emerge was to introduce a MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell fire. Females are small. Males must be tiny.

How does the breeding come about? I'd imagine it'd be really tricky. Male goes near the trapdoor and boom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> C.sp electric blue still rare over there? They're being bred like rabbits here. Sling prices dropped from 150€ to 45€ in a few months time. Apparently they aren't hard to breed at all.


Yes they are, lowest price i've seen is $95 USD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Mar 14, 2018)

Eupalaestrus weijenberghi 
I think they are a dwarf or at least quite small. 
Tarcan hasent had them for around 2 years. 
I want one.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Bloody hell fire. Females are small. Males must be tiny.
> 
> How does the breeding come about? I'd imagine it'd be really tricky. Male goes near the trapdoor and boom.


Well females are only 3, 3.5"...but bulky for their size.   The MM is a shade over 2" but not bulky, so it really makes him look small.













AF I. mira



__ cold blood
__ Jan 27, 2018
__
idiothele
idiothele mira
mira
trapdoor







Pairing isn't complicated...she emerges...mine didn't charge out like with food....very easy going, to the point and zero aggression.   They did pair several times in a row...twice I went to remove the male and he just walked back and it happened again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Scarabyte (Mar 14, 2018)

Is Pamphobeteus Insignis considered rare?
I saw one for sale once but, i know they aren't sold often but aren't sure if they're very rare or not.


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 14, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Well females are only 3, 3.5"...but bulky for their size.   The MM is a shade over 2" but not bulky, so it really makes him look small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get it while you can


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 14, 2018)

cold blood said:


> T. cyaneolum


Don't forget the beautiful T sp cajamarca and i suppose T lagunas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boina (Mar 15, 2018)

Scarabyte said:


> Is Pamphobeteus Insignis considered rare?
> I saw one for sale once but, i know they aren't sold often but aren't sure if they're very rare or not.


They are rare. I've an MM and nobody wants it because nobody has a female . There was one sac a couple of years ago in Europe where my male is from, but the females from that sac aren't mature yet and appearently there are no other females.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 15, 2018)

boina said:


> They are rare. I've an MM and nobody wants it because nobody has a female . There was one sac a couple of years ago in Europe where my male is from, but the females from that sac aren't mature yet and appearently there are no other females.


That sucks. I have the same problem with my Holothele sericea.


----------



## DraykoDog (Mar 15, 2018)

Are these spiders rare because they are not in demand or are they difficult to breed in captivity? Seems like if these are commonly seen on "wish lists" there'd be more of an effort to breed them.


----------



## Mjb30 (Mar 15, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> I rated your post "optimistic" because I'm hoping the brown speck with eight legs that currently resides in a vial on my desk will grow into one.


Ditto!


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 15, 2018)

DraykoDog said:


> Are these spiders rare because they are not in demand or are they difficult to breed in captivity? Seems like if these are commonly seen on "wish lists" there'd be more of an effort to breed them.


Some, like G.pulchra and E.sp Red take a lot of time to get to a decent size and maturity and therefore longer to breed with. And their country of origin can have ban on exporting the species. Others are simply new to the hobby, like C.sp electric blue. T.seladonia is tricky to keep and breed, from what I've gathered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

my rarest specimen is so rare you may not even know its name. it is the one and only specimen in my collection because i got it and was like "whats the point of getting other Ts if i already have the rarest one known to man" its name strikes fear into the hearts of peoples wallets and causes a sense of aww and wonder among T keepers. be ready to google this name because only a few have seen it in person. it is... *THE BRACHYPELMA ALBOPILOSUM*... did i mention that im broke and cant afford to buy anything more rare and still can barely afford to buy another T...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## dord (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> my rarest specimen is so rare you may not even know its name. it is the one and only specimen in my collection because i got it and was like "whats the point of getting other Ts if i already have the rarest one known to man" its name strikes fear into the hearts of peoples wallets and causes a sense of aww and wonder among T keepers. be ready to google this name because only a few have seen it in person. it is... *THE BRACHYPELMA ALBOPILOSUM*... did i mention that im broke and cant afford to buy anything more rare and still can barely afford to buy another T...


Incredible. How much did you pay to have it smuggled into the states? They're thought to be extinct.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> my rarest specimen is so rare you may not even know its name. it is the one and only specimen in my collection because i got it and was like "whats the point of getting other Ts if i already have the rarest one known to man" its name strikes fear into the hearts of peoples wallets and causes a sense of aww and wonder among T keepers. be ready to google this name because only a few have seen it in person. it is... *THE BRACHYPELMA ALBOPILOSUM*... did i mention that im broke and cant afford to buy anything more rare and still can barely afford to buy another T...


I heard that the only one in the world was the holotype used to describe the species. How did you get your hands on such a rare species and why don't you have a nobel prize yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I heard that the only one in the world was the holotype used to describe the species. How did you get your hands on such a rare species and why don't you have a nobel prize yet?


nature finds a way *Jurassic park theme starts playing*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Cake 1


----------



## dord (Mar 16, 2018)

Jokes aside, I dunno how rare Sahydroaraneus raja is but they're pretty expensive.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 16, 2018)

dord said:


> Jokes aside, I dunno how rare Sahydroaraneus raja is but they're pretty expensive.


Ive seen them for sale two or three times, at whopping prices. Beautiful species though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

dord said:


> Incredible. How much did you pay to have it smuggled into the states? They're thought to be extinct.


i spent a whoping 20$ +30$ shipping because im broke

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i spent a whoping 20$ +30$ shipping because im broke


Shop smarter then.  $20 for an albo is a lot *if* its a sling....2 day shipping under good conditions would at least cut costs there in half.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 16, 2018)

basin79 said:


> My lass seems to be rather particular about how she grabs her prey. Monday's feeding shows it.


I definitely need a T like that in my collection, switch it up from the regular attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 17, 2018)

I


cold blood said:


> Shop smarter then.  $20 for an albo is a lot *if* its a sling....2 day shipping under good conditions would at least cut costs there in half.


I think they were joking...


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 17, 2018)

Proshapalopus amazonicus. Orithoctontinae sp Laos. And I believe Acanthoscurria theraphsoides. All rarer spiders


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 17, 2018)

@Deb60 why the dislike :wideyed:


----------



## Deb60 (Mar 17, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> @Deb60 why the dislike :wideyed:


Oops , changed it , it was meant to be a like , silly me !


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 17, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Oops , changed it , it was meant to be a like , silly me !


Don't change it because I've laid the guilt trip on you. Now I've got 2 T sp cajamarca sulking and a T lagunas thats refusing to eat because it feels unloved


----------



## Deb60 (Mar 17, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> Don't change it because I've laid the guilt trip on you. Now I've got 2 T sp cajamarca sulking and a T lagunas thats refusing to eat because it feels unloved


Oh no , that’s no good . Didn’t mean to hurt their feelings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I
> 
> I think they were joking...


Actauly no that's what I payed


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 17, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Actauly no that's what I payed


For a B.albopilosum and shipping?? 

Sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> For a B.albopilosum and shipping??
> 
> Sorry


Look ken the bug guy I've learnt is not the best place to buy from but he has allot of stuff so I do anyways


----------



## Tia B (Mar 17, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Look ken the bug guy I've learnt is not the best place to buy from but he has allot of stuff so I do anyways


I live like 5 minutes away from him so I don't have to ship 

I don't really buy much from him, though. He doesn't generally have the species I want.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 17, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Look ken the bug guy I've learnt is not the best place to buy from but he has allot of stuff so I do anyways


Okay. I'm sure there are breeders that can sell you one for less, including shipping. Although my comment wasn't necessarily meant for a breeder but more for the prices in general in the US, even for a B.albopilosum. Did you get a sling or older one? Slings go here for around 2€, say $2,40? Shipping throughout Europe costs around 20€, Netherlands only 6,95€.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 17, 2018)

dord said:


> Jokes aside, I dunno how rare Sahydroaraneus raja is but they're pretty expensive.


A bit rare, altough like @Andrea82 I've saw those (here, in Europe). IMO they are not worth the money in general asked... they are too little (size talking) for my taste


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Okay. I'm sure there are breeders that can sell you one for less, including shipping. Although my comment wasn't necessarily meant for a breeder but more for the prices in general in the US, even for a B.albopilosum. Did you get a sling or older one? Slings go here for around 2€, say $2,40? Shipping throughout Europe costs around 20€, Netherlands only 6,95€.


I'm fairly sure that for the most part EU prices are lower than US prices. I'm sure there are exceptions and with the centipede market it is fairly variable but I know that swiftsinverts is selling 1/2 inch b. Albo slings for 20 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Okay. I'm sure there are breeders that can sell you one for less, including shipping. Although my comment wasn't necessarily meant for a breeder but more for the prices in general in the US, even for a B.albopilosum. Did you get a sling or older one? Slings go here for around 2€, say $2,40? Shipping throughout Europe costs around 20€, Netherlands only 6,95€.


I got a 0.5" sling


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 17, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I'm fairly sure that for the most part EU prices are lower than US prices. I'm sure there are exceptions and with the centipede market it is fairly variable but I know that swiftsinverts is selling 1/2 inch b. Albo slings for 20 bucks plus shipping.


Is that for the hobby form or the Nicaraguan?


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Is that for the hobby form or the Nicaraguan?


There are two different listings for two different slings. One listing is for a Honduran albo and it's 8 bucks for 1/4 inch sling. The second listing is asking 20 bucks for a 1/2 inch Nicaraguan albo.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 17, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> There are two different listings for two different slings. One listing is for a Honduran albo and it's 8 bucks for 1/4 inch sling. The second listing is asking 20 bucks for a 1/2 inch Nicaraguan albo.


Oh, the price is more reasonable then, for US rate anyways


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

starnaito said:


> Just out of curiosity, what species are currently considered "rare" in the hobby, and/or highly coveted by keepers?
> 
> As an example, I noticed a recent spike in G. pulchra availability. When I bought mine, they were extremely hard to find, and now it seems like they're popping up for sale everywhere. I've only been at this for less than two years, so I'm wondering if long-time keepers can speak to how common it is for availability of species to fluctuate like this.



Define rare?  It depends upon where one lives. There's a species in Europe that comes from the USA, and plenty in Europe that are hard to get in the USA.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 19, 2018)

Pamphobeteus sp. Araña pollito comes to mind.


----------



## Tia B (Mar 20, 2018)

One ridiculously rare (and ridiculously gorgeous) tarantula brought to my attention by a similar post on Arachnoboards Facebook is Munduruku bicoloratum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chiefholpin (Mar 27, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> Yes they are, lowest price i've seen is $95 USD


I've seen em for fifty usd


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 27, 2018)

Chiefholpin said:


> I've seen em for fifty usd


Is there a link?


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 28, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> Is there a link?


*Moderator note: We don't allow links to online stores, dealers, or ads on the discussion boards (as they are akin to endorsements or advertisements), although members are free to share such links via private message.*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CaseyG (Feb 24, 2022)

starnaito said:


> Just out of curiosity, what species are currently considered "rare" in the hobby, and/or highly coveted by keepers?
> 
> As an example, I noticed a recent spike in G. pulchra availability. When I bought mine, they were extremely hard to find, and now it seems like they're popping up for sale everywhere. I've only been at this for less than two years, so I'm wondering if long-time keepers can speak to how common it is for availability of species to fluctuate like this.


  I know this is old but I was curious if you learned of rare species besides what was named here? Most of the ones named here are easily able to be bought here in the US, some are just pricey. Unless pricey equals rare? The pelinobius muticus is especially easy and cheap to find. So I found those comments confusing. If you did learn of more please let me know!


----------



## me and my Ts (Feb 24, 2022)

CaseyG said:


> pelinobius muticus is especially easy and cheap to find


They were saying “Pelinobius muticus surfacious” as in they never come out of the burrow, they’re not actually rare but an example of a rare one is H. chilensesis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DustyD (Feb 25, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> They were saying “Pelinobius muticus surfacious” as in they never come out of the burrow, they’re not actually rare but an example of a rare one is H. chilensesis


Yeah, H. chilensis seems hard to find in the US at least. Rarely offered. I heard they can be hard to breed and very very slow growers.


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 25, 2022)

starnaito said:


> Just out of curiosity, what species are currently considered "rare" in the hobby, and/or highly coveted by keepers?
> 
> As an example, I noticed a recent spike in G. pulchra availability. When I bought mine, they were extremely hard to find, and now it seems like they're popping up for sale everywhere. I've only been at this for less than two years, so I'm wondering if long-time keepers can speak to how common it is for availability of species to fluctuate like this.


In roughly 15 months L.parahybahna will be rare.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Feb 25, 2022)

Anyone get an update on rare species? Since I'm not the one that resurrected the thread I don't feel as bad. Anyway, I'd be interested to see what's changed in the last few years as far as species availability and rarity. 

I just acquired a Poecilotheria smithi and a Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica. The smithi being extremely endangered in the wild, with fewer than 9 specimens found in 2016? I forget the date. But I'm not sure about rarity of them in the US hobby. I also acquired a OBT Zimbabwe/Botswana and it was pretty tough to find one of those in the US.


----------



## me and my Ts (Feb 25, 2022)

I was going to mention the OBT Zimbabwe but I feel that Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina is rare


----------



## Marcostaco (Feb 25, 2022)

Selenobrachys sp. romblon pink


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 25, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> I was going to mention the OBT Zimbabwe but I feel that Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina is rare


I got 2 

I will add Aphonopelma moorae, T.costae and H.elephanteus. These have a pretty good rarity/demand ratio.


----------



## me and my Ts (Feb 25, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> I got 2
> 
> I will add Aphonopelma moorae, T.costae and H.elephanteus. These have a pretty good rarity/demand ratio.


Wow! I’ve never heard of the T. costae before but they’re beautiful


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Feb 25, 2022)

Rare species I would would be all euathlus sp., Homeomma sp, bristriopelma sp, and a lot other nw t genuses we haven’t really established yet.



Marcostaco said:


> Selenobrachys sp. romblon pink


Cool lookin t


----------



## Metallattorney (Feb 25, 2022)

_Eucratoscelus pachypus _and _constrictus _are very rare.


----------



## Marcostaco (Feb 25, 2022)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Cool lookin t


They are really cool. Only known to exists in the Philippine hobby with some specimens overseas here and there


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Feb 25, 2022)

Metallattorney said:


> _Eucratoscelus pachypus _and _constrictus _are very rare.


I used to see them available a few years ago but kinda just disappeared


----------



## the cool tarantula kid (Feb 27, 2022)

The rarest tarantula in the world is the Brazilian jewel tarantula

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Feb 27, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> The rarest tarantula in the world is the Brazilian jewel tarantula


I disagree, they're for sale all over here in CA

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## the cool tarantula kid (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes but are very low in the wild


----------



## JonnyTorch (Feb 27, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> Yes but are very low in the wild


 Poecilotheria smithi they found only 8 or 9 in the wild in 2016


----------



## the cool tarantula kid (Feb 27, 2022)

Well if you are so smart why a breeders selling them for high money and the person said some different species as well

It’s all so 2022 not 2016 a few years ago leopard geckos were rare but now are everywhere


----------



## JonnyTorch (Feb 27, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> Well if you are so smart why a breeders selling them for high money and the person said some different species as well


Excuse me? What are you rambling about? You said "rarest in the world" then you said "rarest in the wild" and I am just saying that the P. smithi is critically endangered to the point where scientists only found 8-9 left in the wild altogether. I don't know why you're questioning my knowledge or education by asking "why I'm so smart." There are plenty of tarantulas that are in the hobby with higher numbers than in the wild. Not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 27, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> The rarest tarantula in the world is the Brazilian jewel tarantula


We're seeing more and more slings of these every year, not too long until they are same price as ybrapora

As far as I know they are common within their range in the wild, due to Brazil's strict anti poaching laws.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 27, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> The rarest tarantula in the world is the Brazilian jewel tarantula


Some for sale in classifieds rn.



Edan bandoot said:


> We're seeing more and more slings of these every year, not too long until they are same price as ybrapora
> 
> As far as I know they are common within their range in the wild, due to Brazil's strict anti poaching laws.


Really? I love to hear that. I always feel bad buying something like a pokie, knowing they're dwindling in their natural habitat, and the ones in the hobby descended from wild caught specimens. Figured the same for seladonia. Hopefully some day this hobby could be an asset to reestablish their populations if their forest gets a chance to recover.



the cool tarantula kid said:


> Well if you are so smart why a breeders selling them for high money and the person said some different species as well
> 
> It’s all so 2022 not 2016 a few years ago leopard geckos were rare but now are everywhere


Leopard geckos weren't rare in 2016. One guy literally gave his away to us.


----------



## Metallattorney (Feb 27, 2022)

Jonathan6303 said:


> I used to see them available a few years ago but kinda just disappeared


I bought a _constrictus _sling recently, but that was the only one the seller had, and it was the only time I have seen either for sale since I got into the hobby a few years ago.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 27, 2022)

Metallattorney said:


> I bought a _constrictus _sling recently, but that was the only one the seller had, and it was the only time I have seen either for sale since I got into the hobby a few years ago.


Pachy still goin around, haven't seen constrictus in a while


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Mar 2, 2022)

the cool tarantula kid said:


> ...why a breeders selling them for high money...


Because people will buy them for that much. Last I checked there was someone selling them here on the boards and I can think of three other vendors atm who have had them recently as well. The high demand for them makes them seem more rare in the hobby than they actually are IMO.


----------

